# What's up with this Blue Jelly?



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

I got a pair of blue jelly awhile back. They were kept in my 11" cube. A few weeks after, the female was berried. Then again after about two weeks, and then again after two.

Soon after, I found her bellied sideway still berried. My fault as there were problem with tank equipments, and water condition probably got extreme fluctuation.

Now the juvies have grown up and this is what I got...










Are these grown up Blue Jelly bastards? At one point in time I did keep some freshly born PFR with the blues parents temporarily, but they couldn't have been mature enough to get giggy with it.

Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

interesting looking shrimp


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Keep in mind all blue jelly/blue rilis descend from the original red rili which is what you now have. Its also possible one of your juvie pfr's is not as juvenile as you think  Looks like a mix of pfr x blue rilis to me.

I have had my juvie bengals breed early too, so depending on the type of shrimp some mature faster than others.

The other possibility is one of your blues is carrying the genetics for the blue with red head and tail and this is one of the babies. Personally I like the blue with red on them, gives them more character.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Neo male can mate at very small size, don't get fooled. Also, refer to bettaforu's comment. These neos may not be very stable depending on the source. Not a fault of the source though, they are just what they are.


----------



## LTPGuy (Aug 8, 2012)

bettaforu said:


> Keep in mind all blue jelly/blue rilis descend from the original red rili which is what you now have. Its also possible one of your juvie pfr's is not as juvenile as you think  Looks like a mix of pfr x blue rilis to me.
> 
> I have had my juvie bengals breed early too, so depending on the type of shrimp some mature faster than others.
> 
> The other possibility is one of your blues is carrying the genetics for the blue with red head and tail and this is one of the babies. Personally I like the blue with red on them, gives them more character.


Thanks for your comments Randy and BettaF.

I remember reading them being mixed breed, but did not understand how unstable they are.

My brood of blue jellies is about 95% reverted, or maybe interbred.

When the baby pfr were introduced, they were only about 2-3mm in size. Are they capable of breed that young?

To maintain a selective population, do I just have to selective breed them?

I am also curious to know how stable is everyone else's blue jelly. I'll add a poll. It should be interesting to see.


----------

